# bras & boobs after breastfeeding. lol



## kaexbabey (May 13, 2009)

ok so i don't breastfeed anymore .. but as all moms who have/still do know, it's like your boobs become deflated. everytime i get measured i'm always a 36C. it's fits OKAY but then when i lay down or whatever, it's like my boob doesn't fill the cup up and so if i were wearing a low shirt and laying down, someone would be able to see my nipple. does that make sense? so i was just wondering how i could fix this? should i go down a cup size or the strap size? it's not just about me being worried about flashing someone cuz i'm pretty much home alone with the kids all the time, but it also feels weird and uncomfortable!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 13, 2009)

I relate totally. I have 3 kids and am a deflated 34d.  It's hard to find bra's that are stylish yet supportive.  I'd recommend going to a nice department store, victoria's secret, or lingerie shop and being personally fitted.  Just tell them you want some cleavage and they will recommend some bra's for you.


----------



## kaexbabey (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I relate totally. I have 3 kids and am a deflated 34d.  It's hard to find bra's that are stylish yet supportive.  I'd recommend going to a nice department store, victoria's secret, or lingerie shop and being personally fitted.  Just tell them you want some cleavage and they will recommend some bra's for you._

 
thanks, i went to victoria's secret and got the very sexy miracle pushup. i do like how it makes them look like how they used to before breastfeeding lol, but when i lay down i get that thing that i hate..where they don't fill up the entire cup and it's like they slide around


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 13, 2009)

i agree with the recommendation for a bra sizing
from what you're describing it sounds like you'll need a different cup size


----------

